# Oat milk



## Cazzy (Nov 23, 2008)

Does anyone know where I can get oat milk in Spain. My Grandson is coming over and due to a milk protein allergy has to have oat milk.


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

Cazzy said:


> Does anyone know where I can get oat milk in Spain. My Grandson is coming over and due to a milk protein allergy has to have oat milk.


Most towns have an herbolario where they sell teas, herbs, veggie stuff, food supplements... If they don't have it they should be able to order it for the following day. Also some large supermarkets, big Carrefours for instance, carry it


----------



## Cazzy (Nov 23, 2008)

Thanks I asked in my Carrefour and they tried to sell me every type of milk but, it was like they had never heard of it and thought I was confused!!


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

Sorry, my reply should have read 
Big supermarkets like Carrefour _*may*_ carry it. 
In our Carrefour, which is a Carrefour Planet(!!) has a special health food section and I'm pretty sure you can get it there. I even heard that they have their own brand oat milk... Probably vicious rumours!


----------



## Cazzy (Nov 23, 2008)

Pesky Wesky said:


> Sorry, my reply should have read
> Big supermarkets like Carrefour _*may*_ carry it.
> In our Carrefour, which is a Carrefour Planet(!!) has a special health food section and I'm pretty sure you can get it there. I even heard that they have their own brand oat milk... Probably vicious rumours!



I went to a Carrefour Planet..... I think they thought I was from a different planet!!!, I even wrote it down in case I pronounced it wrong!!

I'll keep on searching, I might have to make it.


----------



## Brangus (May 1, 2010)

Try El Corte Inglés or any of its sister stores, like SuperCor, if those are in your area. El Corte Inglés carries its own Special Line brand, as well as Oatly, Santiveri, and Soria Natural brands.

I agree that herbolarios are a good place to ask. My local Carrefour carries the Soria Natural brand of "bebida de avena" in a special aisle for "ecological" foods. They stock it next to the rice milk ("bebida de arroz") and other milk alternatives.


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

Well, I was in Carrefour planet today, and in the BIO section they had several brands of oat milk as well as soy, almond, quinoa etc etc, so I reckon your Carrefour planet must have at least one brand somewhere. They just don't know they stock it!


----------



## Cazzy (Nov 23, 2008)

Pesky Wesky said:


> Well, I was in Carrefour planet today, and in the BIO section they had several brands of oat milk as well as soy, almond, quinoa etc etc, so I reckon your Carrefour planet must have at least one brand somewhere. They just don't know they stock it!


Thanks for that I will try again tomorrow!!


----------



## fergie (Oct 4, 2010)

Hi Cazzy,
I was just googling oat milk as I'd never heard of it, and found this website with recipe to make it, they say it is easy, so may be useful if you can't find any in the shops.
Go Dairy Free | Homemade Oat Milk I (Vegan, Nut-Free, Soy-Free, Wheat-Free)


----------

